# Rodent fest in PA?



## OneEyedWonder2011 (Jan 16, 2011)

I saw someone mention on here about a rodent fest in PA. I would like more info but cant find the thread to ask whoever posted it. If anyone has info on this fill me in thanks! ;D


----------



## OneEyedWonder2011 (Jan 16, 2011)

K so i just googled it and found out when and where this summer it is goin to be. if anyone has been to one in leesport pa id like to know what it is like. im going to be looking at a six hour drive and potentially making a whole weekend of it in pa. is it going to be worth my time?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

have never attended but I have heard it's LOADS of fun. I have been to rat fest on Connecticut and that was loads of fun.

I am like 3ish hours from Leesport, so I may attend Rodent Fest


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Oooo! Lucky me, I'm in PA and only about an hour from it! I might have to go! ;D


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, attendance will be very, very low this year. Many people are protesting Rodent fest due to nonprofessional, and childish behavior by the operators of the event, and by the members of their 'clique'.

Attend at your own risk. 

Even last rodent fest, there were only about 5-6 people that actually brought animals, and very few were actually for sale. Certain people bought tables, and then refused to bring animals, and made a big stink about . . .something, I'm not really sure.

Anyways, I mentioned rodent fest before, on this forum, so that's probably where you heard it from. Look at http://eastcoastmice.org as we're planning several shows on the east coast including MD, VA, and PA, and there are several very very VERY proffesional rat breeders that attend with absolutely beautiful animals.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Despite talk of them being unprofessional, I think I am going to attend this year. I have never been to such an event and would like to see it for myself.  

Leesport is less then one hour away from where I live, so I am definitely going. Plus it is free, who could beat that? :3 I think it would be neat to meet fellow rat owners, so I think people attending should get together as a rat forum group or something lol  

*Information:*
SPRING RODENT FEST - Saturday June 4th- 10:00AM to 6:00PM - Free Admission
http://www.leesportmarket.com/5976.htm









PO Box 747
312 Gernant's Church Rd.
Leesport, PA 19533

*(610)926-1307*

*contact:* [email protected]

We are located 8 miles north of Reading, 7 miles south of Hamburg, just off Route 61 at the north end of Leesport. Look for our signs along Route 61, turn east, and go one block to Leesport Farmers Market.​


----------

